# National HD Channels NOT On Dish Network: Genre Organized



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey everybody. I thought that it might be really nice to have the list of channels that Dish Network does not have available organized by genre so that we could see what areas Dish is lacking in and what not. I have every single channel categorized somewhere, and any channel labeled "Rumored" means ONLY that the channel launch itself is rumored. I will do my best to keep both lists updated as much as possible, but I am finally starting a new full time job on Wednesday. I am very excited, but I won't be available as much to update.

_Orange, Italicized & Underlined = Announced by Dish Network or Uplinked But NOT Available_
General Entertainment Channels - 19 Channels
29 HD Network (Rumored)
Blue Highways TV HD (4th Quarter 2009)
Cars.TV HD
Chiller HD (2nd Quarter 2009)
E! Entertainment TV HD
Entertainment Studios.TV HD
Fox Reality Channel HD (By 2010)
G4 HD
Game World HD (Possible Canadian Import, 3rd Quarter 2009)
Hallmark Channel HD (Rumored)
ION TV HD
MTVN HD (Possible Global Import)
My Destination.TV HD
Pets.TV HD
Recipe.TV HD
RFD-TV HD
Sleuth HD (1st Quarter 2009)
TruTV HD (Rumored)
Voom HD (Possible Global Import)
REGION SPECIFIC ENTERTAINMENT - 5 Channels
CN8 HD (New England / Tri-State)
KTLA HD (Los Angeles CW)
KWGN HD (Denver CW)
WPIX HD (New York CW)
WSBK HD (Boston Independent)
WWOR HD (New York MyNetwork TV)

Sports Channels - 60 Channels
Aqua HD (Possible Canadian Import, 3rd Quarter 2009)
ESPNU HD
EuroSport HD (Possible British Import)
Fight Network HD (Rumored)
Fox Soccer Channel HD (1st Quarter 2010)
Fox Sports en Espanol HD (By 2010)
Fuel TV HD
Gol TV HD (2009)
MLB Network HD
Outdoor Channel HD
Pursuit Channel HD (4th Quarter 2010)
Rush HD (Possible Canadian Import)
S|Sports TV HD (3rd Quarter 2009)
Sportsman Channel HD (By 2010)
TV Games Network HD
Universal Sports HD
Women's Sports HD (Possible Canadian Import, 3rd Quarter 2009)
Regional Sports Networks - 17 Channels
Braves TV HD
Channel 4 San Diego HD (Padres)
Comcast SportsNet Northwest HD
Comcast SportsNet Philadelphia HD
Comcast SportsNet Southeast HD
Dallas Cowboys Channel HD
FOX College Sports Atlantic HD
FOX College Sports Central HD
FOX College Sports Pacific HD
FOX Sports Carolinas HD
FOX Sports Oklahoma HD
FOX Sports Tennessee HD
_Madison Square Garden Network HD_
_MSG Network Plus HD_
_Mid Atlantic Sports Network HD_
MountainWest Sports Network HD (2010)
Yankees Entertainment & Sports Network HD
RSN's NOT 24/7 - 26 Channels
Altitude Sports & Entertainment HD (24/7)
Comcast SportsNet Bay Area HD (24/7)
Comcast SportsNet Chicago HD (24/7)
Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic HD (24/7)
Comcast SportsNet New England HD (24/7)
Comcast SportsNet West HD (24/7)
FOX Sports Arizona HD (24/7)
FOX Sports Cincinnati HD (24/7)
FOX Sports Detroit HD (24/7)
FOX Sports Florida HD (24/7) 
FOX Sports Midwest HD (24/7)
FOX Sports North HD (24/7)
FOX Sports Northwest HD (24/7)
FOX Sports Ohio HD (Cleveland / Columbus) (24/7)
FOX Sports Pittsburgh HD (24/7)
FOX Sports Prime Ticket HD (L.A.) (24/7)
FOX Sports Rocky Mountain HD (24/7)
FOX Sports South HD (24/7)
FOX Sports Southwest HD (24/7) 
FOX Sports West HD (24/7)
FOX Sports Wisconsin HD (24/7)
New England Sports Network HD (24/7)
SportsNet New York (24/7)
SportSouth HD (24/7)
SportsTime Ohio HD (24/7)
Sun Sports HD (24/7)

News Channels - 6 Channels
ABC News Now HD
Al Jazeera English HD (Rumored)
_Black TV News Channel HD (June 2009)_
CNN Headline News HD (Rumored)
CNN International HD (Rumored)
_MSNBC HD (6-29-2009)_
REGION SPECIFIC NEWS - 3 Channels
Central Florida News 13 HD
New England Cable News HD (4th Quarter 2009)
Pennsylvania Cable Network HD (4th Quarter 2011)

Music Channels - 7 Channels
Centre Stage HD (Possible Canadian Import, 3rd Quarter 2009)
Fuse TV HD
Gospel Music Channel HD (2010)
Great American Country HD (3rd Quarter 2009)
Melody Zen HD (Possible British Import)
MTV 2 HD (Rumored)
Soundtrack Channel HD (Not Yet Launched)

Movie Channels - 61 Channels
_American Movie Classics HD_
Disney CineMagic HD (Possible British Import)
Epix HD (October 2009)
Fox Movie Channel HD (By 2010)
Horror HD (Possible Canadian Import, 3rd Quarter 2009)
_Independent Film Channel HD_
Turner Classic Movies HD (Rumored)
HBO The Works - 6 Channels
HBO 2 HD West
HBO Comedy HD West
HBO Family HD West
HBO Latino HD West
HBO Signature HD West
HBO Zone HD West
MultiMax From Cinemax - 12 Channels
@Max HD
@Max HD West (2nd Quarter 2009)
5StarMax HD West (2nd Quarter 2009)
ActionMax HD West
MoreMax HD
MoreMax HD West
OuterMax HD
OuterMax HD West (2nd Quarter 2009)
ThrillerMax HD
ThrillerMax HD West
WMax HD
WMax HD West (2nd Quarter 2009)
Showtime Unlimited - 19 Channels
Flix HD (2nd Quarter 2009)
Flix HD West (2nd Quarter 2009)
Showtime HD West
Showtime Beyond HD (2nd Quarter 2009)
Showtime Beyond HD West (2nd Quarter 2009)
_Showtime Extreme HD_
Showtime Extreme HD West
Showtime FamilyZone HD (2nd Quarter 2009)
Showtime FamilyZone HD West (2nd Quarter 2009)
 Showtime Next HD (1st Quarter 2009)
Showtime Next HD West (2nd Quarter 2009)
 Showtime Showcase HD West
_Showtime 2 HD West_
Showtime Women HD (2nd Quarter 2009)
Showtime Women HD West (2nd Quarter 2009)
Sundance Channel HD (2009)
The Movie Channel HD West
_The Movie Channel Xtra HD_
The Movie Channel Xtra HD West
Starz! / Encore Super Pack - 17 Channels
Encore Action HD (2nd Quarter 2009)
Encore Drama HD (2nd Quarter 2009
Encore HD West
Encore Love HD (2nd Quarter 2009)
Encore Mystery HD (2nd Quarter 2009)
Encore WAM! HD (2nd Quarter 2009)
Encore Westerns HD (2nd Quarter 2009)
IndiePlex HD (2nd Quarter 2009)
MoviePlex HD (2nd Quarter 2009)
RetroPlex HD (2nd Quarter 2009)
Starz! Cinema HD (Summer 2009)
Starz! Cinema West HD (Summer 2009)
Starz! Comedy West HD
Starz! Edge West HD
Starz! inBlack HD (Summer 2009)
Starz! inBlack HD West (Summer 2009)
Starz! Kids & Family HD West

Education & Development Channels - 12 Channels
Baby HD (Possible Canadian Import, 4th Quarter 2009)
Clash HD (Possible Canadian Import, 3rd Quarter 2009)
Crafts & Hobbies HD (Possible Canadian Import, 3rd Quarter 2009)
Documentary Channel HD (3rd Quarter 2009)
Equator HD (Possible Canadian Import)
Eureka! HD (Possible Canadian Import, 3rd Quarter 2009)
ION Life HD (Summer 2009)
LiveWell HD
Oasis HD (Possible Canadian Import)
Smithsonian Channel HD
Treasure HD (Possible Canadian Import)
Veria TV HD (3rd Quarter 2009)

Women's & Fashion Programming - 5 Channels
Oprah Winfrey Network HD (2nd Quarter 2009)
Oxygen HD (Rumored)
SoapNet HD (Rumored)
Style HD
_Women's Entertainment HD_

Children's Programming - 2 Channels
Nickelodeon Too HD
Qubo HD (Summer 2009)

Demographic Specific Channels - 8 Channels
Aboriginal Peoples TV Network HD (Possible Canadian Import)
Africa Channel HD (3rd Quarter 2009)
BBC America HD (3rd Quarter 2009)
Central China TV HD
Italian American Network HD (Rumored)
Jewish Life TV HD (1st Quarter 2011)
Seniors Life HD (Possible Canadian Import, 3rd Quarter 2009)
TV One HD

Religious Channels - 5 Channels
God TV HD (2009)
I-Life TV HD (Rumored)
Three Angels Broadcasting Network HD (Rumored)
Trinity Broadcasting Network HD
Vatican TV HD

Comedy Channels - 2 Channels
ComedyNet HD (Rumored)
Comedy.TV HD

Hispanic Channels - 5 Channels
Mun2 TV HD (Rumored)
Si TV HD (Rumored)
Telefutura HD (4th Quarter 2009)
Telemundo HD (3rd Quarter 2009)
Univision HD (1st Quarter 2010)

Luxury Life Channels - 3 Channels
Luxe TV HD (Possible French Import)
Wealth TV HD
Wine Network HD (Rumored)

Shopping Channels - 3 Channels
Home Shopping Network HD
Jewelry TV HD
QVC HD

Adult Channels - 4 Channels
Hustler TV HD
Penthouse TV HD
Playboy TV HD
Spice TV HD


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the list Adam. There are still tons of channels I would like,especially the movie channels.


----------

